# Ibis Tandem ???



## slugobikes (Jan 27, 2004)

I know this may be a hard question to answer but there is a early-mid 90's Ibis tandem for sale here in town. It has a black base with splatered color paint job with matching stems, pump and fork. It does have the small Sestapool (sp) decal on the chainstay. Mix of early Suntour and specialized components. Looks almost mint. Any idea of value or an offer to make would be greatly appreciated.

-Jon


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

I've got a Cousin It, great bike, bought in 2000 for around 1500ish?
Raceface cranks, full XT, nice bits on the rest.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i had this beauty and had trouble selling it at $1000. i've seen others sell for twice that though. i guess it kinda depends on the size. mine was pretty big for both the captain and stoker.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I paid $850 for my '93. It was all original, and while it was in fantastic shape, it was not "mint." Just another data point for you,
- Joe



slugobikes said:


> I know this may be a hard question to answer but there is a early-mid 90's Ibis tandem for sale here in town. It has a black base with splatered color paint job with matching stems, pump and fork. It does have the small Sestapool (sp) decal on the chainstay. Mix of early Suntour and specialized components. Looks almost mint. Any idea of value or an offer to make would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Jon


----------

